
Ask HN: Is current deep learning related to conscious or sub conscious mind? - formatkaka
I am not much into AI, but looking at what people predict about AI. That it will take over the world etc.<p>Is it really possible to do it without implementing sub-conscious?<p>Considering that we ourselves don&#x27;t understand a lot about that part of the brain, it seems foolish to believe that machines will take over?<p>What do you guys think?
======
raj_migz
Mostly DL today is data based which relates to our one time experiences and
henceforth learning via them then taking actions through memory which I
believe is close to the sub-conscious state, On the other hand I believe,
reinforcemnt learning is relatble to consciousness whose actions are dependent
on the environment/surroundings. But to be true, dl is not at all near to
these states of mind yet because its nothing but mere mathematical
intelligence. Consciousness and sub-consciousness are really complex right now
to be achieved via DL alone. Research is still going on to find out other
mathematical models to make systems intelligent. But, I feel these states
could never be achieved as the human brain is governed by the Law of
Attraction of its conscious, sub-conscious and unconscious mind wheras as AI
today revolves around mathematical formulations only. As an example, human
brain involves interactions among various networks itself to find out an
answer to a situation whereas AI today via BP tries to solve a single problem
via a single network. Interactions among various types of networks is
something that needs to be looked upon in future. To add on even with these
implementations in the system what would merely be possible is intelligence
and not creativity which is the pearl of the human brain. With intelligence
all the mundane jobs of the world could be automated but human creativity will
be the supereme power then. There is no need to worry though if that happens
because that will surely help human brains to adapt to the surroundings
thereby focusing more upon the innate power of creativity. The future is only
bright with AI becoming a helping hand for our intelligent parts of the brain.
Its just like the inventions of the machines that the supereme power of the
past i.e. mechanical strength was eliminated to be replaced by the advent of
intelligence and same will be the case when intelligence is automated.

------
PaulHoule
Freud's idea of the unconscious mind starts with the reality that you are not
aware of most of the information processing that goes on in your mind.

This is manifestly true.

You can't tell me how you regulate your breathing, how you walk, how you
recognize images, understand language, etc. All of that is unconscious, at
least most of the time.

Deep networks are good at many things that are hard to put into words so they
are all about the unconscious. In fact, consciousness has something to do with
the self-image, ego, etc. and that is entirely lacking in deep networks.

~~~
formatkaka
Actually, according to some of the greatest people who have practiced
meditation (like gautam buddha), consciousness is a manifestation of your
subconscious. It originates there!

